# HCG-how long does uncle z hcg last after reconstituted in BAC water in fridge?



## primo33333 (May 10, 2011)

hey everyone... i ordered 5000 iu hcg and i was though that once reconstituted in bac water and placed in the fridge that it would last as long as needed...(foil rapped-to hide from light too)
now im hearing many people write that it lasts 30-60 days and now z is telling me no more than 10-14 days. 

can someone please shine some light...
my original plan was to use hcg @ 250 iu every 4th day for 80 days just under 12 weeks


i only have 1 bottle 5000iu and 30 ml bac water...
i plan to mix it into 5ml of bac water...1ml equals 1000iu


i also here that if it lasts only 1 month that you can do 1000iu hcg (spread into 500iu twice a week) for the last 4 weeks....


im confused... dunno if i should just save it or order more... its not crucial to use during cycle but i wanted to try it

i hope this makes sense...
please help me out


----------



## DEE151 (May 11, 2011)

i herd it can last up to 4 to 5 wks....


----------



## vortex (May 11, 2011)

I think you'll be safe in the 4 to 5 week period, as DEE151 mentioned. Also I would use less water, 2 ml of bac water will give you 250 iu per unit on an insulin syringe.


----------



## primo33333 (May 11, 2011)

so...do you think i should use it just the last 4-5 weeks of my cycle...or in the middle...

do you think it will benefit my cycle even though im only using for 4-5 weeks out of the 12 weeks


my cycle is

test prop 100 eod weeks 1-12 
tbol 50mg ed weeks 7-12
aromasine and torem for pct 
aromasine 25 mg everyday for 3 weeks along with torem 
120-4days
90-4days
60mg 2weeks

my pct- i was thinking just 3 weeks...but i have enough for 4 weeks
what do u think...?

also if i use the hcg at the end...last 5 weeks...
should i do 500iu twice a week...or just 250iu twice a week?
i dont want to take to much... i have nolva on hand too for the time i do hcg,...just in case... 10mg ed.

do u think doing the hcg even just for 4-5 weeks will be good for me
(middle of cycle or end?)

 2ml. of bac mixed with hcg.. that tight.. i have to be really careful as each notch on the insulin pin will have 250iu.... if i do 5ml bac than .25cc will be 250 iu... i like that. no?

thanks guys for helping me out!


----------



## primo33333 (May 11, 2011)

i dont even know how i posted a new thread, can someone please tell me where to go to post new threads.
sorry stupid questions... cant seem to find the link


----------



## DEE151 (May 12, 2011)

since i have the same hcg you 5000iu i will be mixing mind with 5ml bac water, and now i have 1000iu=1ml 500iu=half ml and i will be doing 500iu 2x a week. on Mondays and thursdays


----------



## primo33333 (May 15, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> since i have the same hcg you 5000iu i will be mixing mind with 5ml bac water, and now i have 1000iu=1ml 500iu=half ml and i will be doing 500iu 2x a week. on Mondays and thursdays



oh...so you mean you will do it on the last 4 weeks like i was thinking...? cool.
its funny. i was talking to an experienced user here near home and he says hcg throughout cycle at 500 iu a week is a waste of time... that the only way 
is to do those high doses at the end of cycle...(5000iu at a time) but he also tells me pct is bullshit...that why would you take one drug to combat the other..etc etc... he went on about hes old school...doesnt take all this shit to counteract...know what i mean... so when i mentioned to him about hcg 500iu weekly throughout...he didnt get it...than i mentioned to him hcg last 4 weeks at 1000 iu a week... and he said maybe it would be good for diet purposes like the women do for fat loss...but thats about it... but whatever...i got it..ill try it... and i got TOREM and AROMASINE for pct...they are supposed to be great products...so i will u the hcg as planned 1000iu last 4 weeks...fuck it


----------



## vortex (May 16, 2011)

vortex said:


> I think you'll be safe in the 4 to 5 week period, as DEE151 mentioned. Also I would use less water, 2 ml of bac water will give you 250 iu per unit on an insulin syringe.


Wow, I meant to say 25 iu per unit, that is 250 at the 10 unit mark.


----------



## Cedrick123 (May 17, 2011)

HCG will begin to degress after thirty days.

On a side note, Uncle Z has been banned on another board I belong to for ripping off a qatrillion members. 

I hope your HCG is legit! lol


----------



## MDR (May 17, 2011)

primo33333 said:


> oh...so you mean you will do it on the last 4 weeks like i was thinking...? cool.
> its funny. i was talking to an experienced user here near home and he says hcg throughout cycle at 500 iu a week is a waste of time... that the only way
> is to do those high doses at the end of cycle...(5000iu at a time) but he also tells me pct is bullshit...that why would you take one drug to combat the other..etc etc... he went on about hes old school...doesnt take all this shit to counteract...know what i mean... so when i mentioned to him about hcg 500iu weekly throughout...he didnt get it...than i mentioned to him hcg last 4 weeks at 1000 iu a week... and he said maybe it would be good for diet purposes like the women do for fat loss...but thats about it... but whatever...i got it..ill try it... and i got TOREM and AROMASINE for pct...they are supposed to be great products...so i will u the hcg as planned 1000iu last 4 weeks...fuck it



Your so-called experienced user friend is very confused.  First of all HCG throughout your cycle is the best way to keep the boys happy.  Second, many people use 500X2 per week.  As a matter of fact, that is pretty much the minimum to keep things going.  Next, anyone who says PCT is bullshit is an idiot.  Unless you never come off, PCT is a necessity if you want to keep your gains.  Third, the so-called HCG diet is a sham, so saying HCG might help you with diet purposes is also incorrect.  If it was me, I'd get more HCG and run it through your whole cycle-it's cheap and worth it.  Your recovery during PCT will go much more smoothly.


----------



## primo33333 (May 17, 2011)

Cedrick123 said:


> HCG will begin to degress after thirty days.
> 
> On a side note, Uncle Z has been banned on another board I belong to for ripping off a qatrillion members.
> 
> I hope your HCG is legit! lol



well, thats not funny, ripping off other people. he told me to go onto this board and open a discussion about HCG. What do you mean rip off, like just the HCG or everything else... because i did receive everything i ordered and now im waiting to feel the effects to write a proper, hopefully positive review. 

if i did order more hcg, where can i get it from legit and fast (cheap too) z was $20

on a side note, this is my second cycle, and i believe i have a proper pct lined up after my test p/tbol cycle. i did originally plan to run hcg e4d throughout till the end, as you must have read above. and now i am 5 days into my cycle and dont know what i should do. Should I just start this hcg at 500 iu a week and....what ???throw out the rest at week 5 and grab more???

also. this hcg thing, is it critical for my dosing of test p and tbol considering i have aromasine and torem for pct?

please help me out, where can i order quick, and better yet, smaller dosed hcg like 2000iu or something, that way i can make it last without it losing its effectiveness...make sense?

thanks cedrick


----------



## primo33333 (May 17, 2011)

MDR said:


> Your so-called experienced user friend is very confused.  First of all HCG throughout your cycle is the best way to keep the boys happy.  Second, many people use 500X2 per week.  As a matter of fact, that is pretty much the minimum to keep things going.  Next, anyone who says PCT is bullshit is an idiot.  Unless you never come off, PCT is a necessity if you want to keep your gains.  Third, the so-called HCG diet is a sham, so saying HCG might help you with diet purposes is also incorrect.  If it was me, I'd get more HCG and run it through your whole cycle-it's cheap and worth it.  Your recovery during PCT will go much more smoothly.



ok...i agree with you about the pct. just though i would post what friend said to me the other day. you said 500iu X2... not 250iuX2? this is my second cycle and u see my post above... taking test p/tbol....aromasine and torem for pct...

i was told 250 X2 every week....

last question. where can i get more quick and cheap? maybe dosed a little lower too if possible that way i dont need to throw it out every month.

sorry i need to bring this up again... i hear from many 250 X2...u say 1000iu each week thoughout?


----------



## MDR (May 17, 2011)

primo33333 said:


> ok...i agree with you about the pct. just though i would post what friend said to me the other day. you said 500iu X2... not 250iuX2? this is my second cycle and u see my post above... taking test p/tbol....aromasine and torem for pct...
> 
> i was told 250 X2 every week....
> 
> ...



Yes, and I am by no means alone on this.  Read Heavyiron's excellent suggestions on HCG dosing in his cycle advice sticky in my signature.  He explains the reasoning behind this very well.  As far as board sources, there is lots of feedback on the forum, if you do a quick search you'll get feedback from many people.


----------



## primo33333 (May 17, 2011)

MDR said:


> Yes, and I am by no means alone on this.  Read Heavyiron's excellent suggestions on HCG dosing in his cycle advice sticky in my signature.  He explains the reasoning behind this very well.  As far as board sources, there is lots of feedback on the forum, if you do a quick search you'll get feedback from many people.



thanx again


----------



## Cedrick123 (May 18, 2011)

MDR said:


> Your so-called experienced user friend is very confused.  First of all HCG throughout your cycle is the best way to keep the boys happy.  Second, many people use 500X2 per week.  As a matter of fact, that is pretty much the minimum to keep things going.  Next, anyone who says PCT is bullshit is an idiot.  Unless you never come off, PCT is a necessity if you want to keep your gains.  Third, the so-called HCG diet is a sham, so saying HCG might help you with diet purposes is also incorrect.  If it was me, I'd get more HCG and run it through your whole cycle-it's cheap and worth it.  Your recovery during PCT will go much more smoothly.


Do yourself a favor and refrain from following the advice of the unfortunately, poorly uninformed "experienced user" who is preaching his awful advice!!!

You have no idea how much wasted time I spend helping people I know put back together their cycles and PCT after one of these “experienced users” had them going down the path to destruction based on their 1980s “gym locker” principles!!!

lol


----------



## Cedrick123 (May 18, 2011)

primo33333 said:


> well, thats not funny, ripping off other people. he told me to go onto this board and open a discussion about HCG. What do you mean rip off, like just the HCG or everything else... because i did receive everything i ordered and now im waiting to feel the effects to write a proper, hopefully positive review.
> 
> if i did order more hcg, where can i get it from legit and fast (cheap too) z was $20
> 
> ...


Primo, 

As far as I know, Z has been banned from three boards for collecting money and not delivering as well as underdosing and or distributing bogus products. Therefore, I do not know which products of his have been in question. 

Please keep in mind that while some reps can have terrific injectables they can at the same time have highly questionable orals or vise versa You just have to do your research on the boards and go with a sponsor / rep that has been around for years.

Did you pay $20 for 5,000 i.u. or $20 for 2,000 i.u. HCG in Canada ranges from $50 - $60 per 5,000 i.u. If you paid $20 for 5,000 i.u. then I think you have your answer as to whether it is fake or not.

I usually share a bottle of HCG during a cycle with a friend so that we use up 5,000 i.u. in five weeks. I suppose you could just up the dose 10% or so every week when the HCG begins to lose it’s quality after thirty days. If you research how much the active ingredient in HCG degrades per day after thirty days then you could figure out how to alter the dosing.

Yes, I feel the HCG is critical for your cycle and I wouldn’t do a cycle without it. From my experience, people who do not use HCG during and after along with an immaculate PCT protocol suffer from symptoms of poor recovery for months and months!

I am not sure if I have the luxury, being on an open board, to tell you where to order from. Also, I am not familiar with the majority of the sponsors on this board (with the exception of a few who do not have good reputations on other boards) as well as who is Canadian domestic.

Of course, I could lead you in the right direction; however, I would be advertising another board as well as speaking about sources.

Currently, I can think of approximately four or five Canadian domestic suppliers that have good and long standing reputations in Canada – it is your job to find them though…lol


----------



## primo33333 (May 18, 2011)

Cedrick123 said:


> Primo,
> 
> As far as I know, Z has been banned from three boards for collecting money and not delivering as well as underdosing and or distributing bogus products. Therefore, I do not know which products of his have been in question.
> 
> ...



thank you for your insight...you could email me the listing. thats allowed
primo33333@gmail.com
cool?


----------



## primo33333 (May 18, 2011)

this is my 50th post.


----------



## vortex (May 18, 2011)

primo33333 said:


> this is my 50th post.


Well done on your 50th post.


----------



## primo33333 (May 18, 2011)

thanx for the rep points...didnt know you could do that. sweet


----------



## Cedrick123 (May 19, 2011)

primo33333 said:


> thank you for your insight...you could email me the listing. thats allowed
> primo33333@gmail.com
> cool?


Primo...do you really expect me to send you an email to your gmail account giving you sources??? lol

Even if I provided a Canadian board along with reputable sources they would not allow you to go through them because they do not know who you are. Typically, they require 2 referrals of prominant board members along with more than 50 - 100 posts.

Therefore, even if you did sign up on the board you still wouldn't be able to get any research products for your monkeys...


----------



## Repo (May 21, 2011)

Cedrick123 said:


> Primo,
> 
> As far as I know, Z has been banned from three boards for collecting money and not delivering as well as underdosing and or distributing bogus products. Therefore, I do not know which products of his have been in question.
> 
> ...



This is BULL SHIT!

I don't know what your personal experience is with Z - but every time I've ever heard something like this - it was from someone working for a competitor trying to discredit a sources reputation or a troll.

Or they simply don't know better and just going by what they have heard.

Any actual customers that I've ever heard from have always been very pleased with Z and his products - if there ever was an issue - I've always seen Z over compensate the customer for any inconvenience.

I have around 12 orders from Z and every one of them have made it to me in three weeks - I had one error when ordering 100 tabs of proviron - I only received 40 - when I contacted Z he sent me out 100 more - most people would have only sent out 60 - so I got 40 free and that was cool.

I've consulted hundreds of business over the years - from bankers to attorneys - VP's and CEO'S - and I will tell you Z goes out of his way to take care of his customers as much as any other business professional I've ever met.

He even shut his site down while while making business changes to benefit his customers - he could have been taking orders - but he would not take customers money - in case his service couldn't live up to his and their expectations. 

Everything you've stated is hear-say - you should always go by first hand customers experience - posting claims like this potentially screws a good and honest source - plus it screws the members here at the forum by misguiding them.

Uncle Z is the best source "by far" that I've seen - "hands down!"

I am not a rep - but I am a customer that stands by his products and service.

Any questions about Z just pm me for 100% honest and exact feedback.


----------



## Uncle Z. (May 22, 2011)

I said it before and I'll do it one more time

If you have or you had any problems with my gear or complains please PM me
I'll sort it out for you 

If you don't have any experience with me or with my gear and you read something or hered someting from someone who heard it form someone else etc. please dot pass such a rumours coz evenif it's not your intention it might cause unwanted problems and 
I'm not saying only about me but about other sources as well

z.


----------



## G3 (May 22, 2011)

Repo said:


> Any actual customers that I've ever heard from have always been very pleased with Z and his products - if there ever was an issue - I've always seen Z over compensate the customer for any inconvenience.


 

Like me. I had a MINOR issue with some gear and Z took care of me 2 times over!!!


----------



## Repo (May 22, 2011)

G3 said:


> Like me. I had a MINOR issue with some gear and Z took care of me 2 times over!!!



Yeah very true - every time I've heard of a mistake from Z - he always corrects it in such a way - everyone always says  ... "damn - I wish that would of happen to my order." 

I've gotten to know Z pretty well over time                                                                                                                                                                                  - and I'll tell you he goes way out his way to take care of his customers,


----------



## caaraa (May 23, 2011)

I said it before and I'll do it one more time


----------



## primo33333 (May 26, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> since i have the same hcg you 5000iu i will be mixing mind with 5ml bac water, and now i have 1000iu=1ml 500iu=half ml and i will be doing 500iu 2x a week. on Mondays and thursdays



when? in the middle or towards the end of your cycle?


----------

